# Breast Cancer Awareness Month Special: Top 10 MMA Ring Girls



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> October is known as breast cancer awareness month and while most major sports like the NFL do participate in the awareness campaign, MMA isn’t known to participate too much unless one is referring to Bellator. For the occasion I thought it’d be appropriate to cover the top 10 ring girls in MMA. These women have at some point graced a cage or ring and are ranked based on their viability and looks. However, because of the number of women who are in this profession, I will first present this honorable mentions list:
> 
> Honorable Mentions:
> 
> ...


http://mma-freak.com/opinion/breast-cancer-awareness-month-special-top-10-mma-ring-girls/


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Where in the actual **** is Chandella Powell? This top 10 is invalid without her.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I think in celebration of the breast, all the lady members should post a picture of their breasts in this thread...

Clothing is optional..:thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Where the **** is Ali Sonoma..


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

slapshot said:


> I think in celebration of the breast, all the lady members should post a picture of their breasts in this thread...
> 
> Clothing is optional..:thumb02:



A bit creepy...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Carly Baker is the true #1!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are you British or something or is there just something about her? To answer other questions Chandella just didn't appeal to me for some reason. Also Ali Sonoma didn't appeal to me either.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> A bit creepy...


You have no clue..


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

You do know that there are many other MMA orgs other than the UFC that use ring girls right?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Natasha Wicks is in Invicta FC and, Mercedes and Jade are from Bellator. I would say they count as ring girls from other organizations. Other ring girls are up and comers at this point.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Well, I maybe biased but The BAMMA Belles, Georgia Graham, Rhian Sugden & Sara Beverley beat 90% if not more of that list. The UFC much like its fighters have just become rent a face. I simply don't pay them any attention because there's a new one every week.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

+! for Rhian Sugden...get with it Kanto!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I've never seen a BAMMA fight in my life, let alone a BAMMA ring girl. It's hard for me to rank a woman I haven't seen with women I have seen. All of the women so much as mentioned I've seen on screen.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I've never seen a BAMMA fight in my life, let alone a BAMMA ring girl. It's hard for me to rank a woman I haven't seen with women I have seen. All of the women so much as mentioned I've seen on screen.


Not trying to diss you or anything but maybe you shouldn't do an article/top 10 on a subject you lack knowledge of?


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I've never seen a BAMMA fight in my life, let alone a BAMMA ring girl. It's hard for me to rank a woman I haven't seen with women I have seen. All of the women so much as mentioned I've seen on screen.


Hit up Google Images buddy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Rauno do you even write articles like these that take time to do? BTW now matter how you put it BAMMA is a minor league.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Rauno do you even write articles like these that take time to do? BTW now matter how you put it BAMMA is a minor league.


What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Rauno do you even write articles like these that take time to do? BTW now matter how you put it BAMMA is a minor league.


In fairness Kanto, these top 10, and 5 best things articles are the bottom of the barrel of writing and journalism. They were invented so people would click past ten pages and register clicks on websites so people could charge more for advertising. 

Its time for you to take your writing to the next level, and put out some thought provoking stuff, and not by the numbers social media splurge articles! 

You'll probably hate me for saying that, but as a person who wrote sports journalism, each title of your articles makes me cringe


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> In fairness Kanto, these top 10, and 5 best things articles are the bottom of the barrel of writing and journalism. They were invented so people would click past ten pages and register clicks on websites so people could charge more for advertising.
> 
> Its time for you to take your writing to the next level, and put out some thought provoking stuff, and not by the numbers social media splurge articles!
> 
> You'll probably hate me for saying that, but as a person who wrote sports journalism, each title of your articles makes me cringe


http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-discussion/186826-halloween-2014-special-top-10-types-outfits-mma.html


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I like the top 10 articles because I like to let people know about things. However, I do understand where you're coming from and you do have a point. As for the titles, I'm working on that.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

kantowrestler said:


> I've never seen a BAMMA fight in my life, let alone a BAMMA ring girl. It's hard for me to rank a woman I haven't seen with women I have seen. All of the women so much as mentioned I've seen on screen.


*Facepalm*

The majority of the fighters that reach the UFC come from as you put it "Minor Leagues' (Despite BAMMA actually being one of the most prominent Orgs outside the US). You are actually not really doing your job properly if you don't research. I'm not trying to sound aggressive or have a pop, but currently you are coming across like a UFC Nuthugger.

Also, Top 10 articles take no time at all to throw together. I've done them for my movie website that I run and once you have the idea for what you are doing it doesn't take long at all.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not sure what ring girls have to do with the minor leagues. Most of the ring girls were models as was the case with Arianny. Also I disagree with the top 10 lists cause those take time for me at least.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> Well, I maybe biased but The BAMMA Belles, Georgia Graham, Rhian Sugden & Sara Beverley beat 90% if not more of that list. The UFC much like its fighters have just become rent a face. I simply don't pay them any attention because there's a new one every week.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I enjoyed the list.

Bamma - You guys have Rhian Sugden!?!! F*** me!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

What's so great about Rhian Sugden?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Joabbuac said:


> What's so great about Rhian Sugden?


Stacked, tall, platinum blonde...yo me gusto. I love all blondes therefore they all love me.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

So no one laughs at this being connected to breast cancer awareness?

Are you planning on doing a competition to see who has the nicest balls for testicular cancer?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So no one laughs at this being connected to breast cancer awareness?
> 
> Are you planning on doing a competition to see who has the nicest balls for testicular cancer?


I was wondering when this would come up :laugh:.

People tend to use breast cancer, the celebrity of cancers, as a way to make playboy level stuff seem vaguely philanthropic. Look at boobs, here, more boobs, it will cure cancer! Awareness and such! It's magic!!

Poor prostrate cancer is lying around waiting for someone to put together a hairy sack day with shrivelled brown ribbons.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You were on the edge of saying there are too many tit pictures out there, stay on the cliff man!

But really, I wouldn't be surprised to see "Prostate Cancer Awareness Special: Top 10 MMA Ring Girl Asses!"


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You were on the edge of saying there are too many tit pictures out there, stay on the cliff man!
> 
> But really, I wouldn't be surprised to see "Prostate Cancer Awareness Special: Top 10 MMA Ring Girl Asses!"


Meh, people wanna look at tits, look at as many as you want. I just don't get when they pretend to be some kind of for saint for it or make excuses, kinda pathetic.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So no one laughs at this being connected to breast cancer awareness?
> 
> Are you planning on doing a competition to see who has the nicest balls for testicular cancer?


Not really. It is a pretty common thing now. The month is all about saving the boobies. I don't see a problem with it though. People like it, and it still brings awareness. :dunno:

Same with the ice bucket challenge for ALS. Sure some people used it for the wrong reasons, but it still spread awareness which was the whole point.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Stacked, tall, platinum blonde...yo me gusto. I love all blondes therefore they all love me.


Looks kinda average to me... her nose is especially dodgy. All the make up and air brushing does not hide this from me.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually after looking at her I stand corrected, I should have put her on the list. Should I make a revision I will add her. I guess Amber Nicole Miller can be put aside or something.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Not really. It is a pretty common thing now. The month is all about saving the boobies. I don't see a problem with it though. People like it, and it still brings awareness. :dunno:
> 
> Same with the ice bucket challenge for ALS. Sure some people used it for the wrong reasons, but it still spread awareness which was the whole point.


I'm not donating to breast cancer awareness because I looked at a nice set of tits.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think the whole point is that those organizations that have events donate some of their proceeds. So all NFL games donate to the cause. As for me I just did it as a themed list.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Well I think the worst part is that in most cases these orgs spreading "awareness" of cancers are the one actually increasing cancer incidence, there is still no such thing as a real "cancer cure" after half a century of donating to these things.

The orgs instead are directly funneling money into big pharma and the cancer/chemo industries, a $100 billion industry which has not even marginally increased cancer cure rates and barely gives life expectancy beyond 2-3 years, and a terrible, torturous 2-3 years at that. 

Mammograms and ionizing radiation causing breast cancer:

http://thechart.blogs.cnn.com/2011/...-can-increase-breast-cancer-risk/?hpt=hp_bn10
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2012/03/03/experts-say-avoid-mammograms.aspx (read sources, most reputable)

Seriously, how many chemo "survivors" do we know that even lasted past 2-3 years and didn't have to keep going back in for more and more aggressive treatments until they finally, torturously died. In contrast, I had an aunt who got diagnosed with breast cancer, didn't give a crap, improved her lifestyle and nutrition, never went back to the clinic and still kicked on for 10 more years before dying of non-cancer related causes.

The whole thing is an industry ... the fear campaigns, the sexualised and profitable cancer charities, the $100 billion big pharma chemo industry. Heck the whole idea of breast cancer awareness month was created by AstraZeneca pharmaceuticals, a company that profits massively from it's breast cancer drug sales and is also neck deep in pesticides and GMO herbicides that are linked to causing breast cancer:

http://www.bcaction.org/our-take-on-breast-cancer/patients-before-profits/the-cancer-industry/
http://vault.sierraclub.org/sierra/199909/cancer.asp


Just go to the www.nbcam.org site, you'll immediately be redirected to AstraZeneca who owns the domain.


If I wanted to spread awareness, I'd tell my friends and family to get out more into the sun, eat less toxic fast food and processed garbage, sit down with them and help them through tough times and stresses, whether emotional or financial. Not stare at a bunch of boobs and pretend I've saved the world.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Well I think the worst part is that in most cases these orgs spreading "awareness" of cancers are the one actually increasing cancer incidence, there is still no such thing as a real "cancer cure" after half a century of donating to these things.
> 
> The orgs instead are directly funneling money into big pharma and the cancer/chemo industries, a $100 billion industry which has not even marginally increased cancer cure rates and barely gives life expectancy beyond 2-3 years, and a terrible, torturous 2-3 years at that.
> 
> ...


Lol I can't believe breast cancer awareness month was created by big pharma. How low can they go!

I had the distribution rights for an amazing product made out of a special clay that sucks out inflammation from your body. Would be a fighters dream if they knew about this shit. So I bring to various doctors, chiropractors and retailers to get it listed. None of them are allowed to sell it because they will lose their 'sponsorship money' they get from big Pharma. For example a local doctors surgery in Dublin gets 50K a year to stick a poster on the wall in the waiting room. This is what they call the 'sponsorship'. 
Basically it means, sell our shit, nothing else even if its cheaper and better for your patients or we won't sponsor you anymore. 
Its so wrong. And when they get caught they'll pay their fines and just keep doing it again. 
I hate these pricks so much, I even stopped dating a chick when she told me her plan was to work in a big pharma company, and her brother did already. I hadn't even slept with her yet, and now when I think back in it Im pretty disappointed big pharma forced me to make that decision!! Chick was hot! :laugh:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Aww, hot girl like that, you should've tried to talk her out of it ... bring her over to the the light, she'd be tootally grateful you saved her from that scumbag industry :wink03:. But yeah on a serious note I guess most people don't really change their views easily. 

I'm not surprised at how low they sink, they practically bribe docs with exotic conferences, gifts and as you mentioned actual "sponsorship" money, this is just a piece of the puzzle. You don't make trillion $ profits by healing the sick, you do it by making sure those beds are full and those pills are peddled. 

My brother worked for a healthcare consultancy firm, and their daily work was literally calculating hospital/healthcare co. costs, dividing them over desired profits, calculating what rates of hospital occupancy and treatments were needed to meet those targets, and incentivising doctors that met those rates. Curing people never came into it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well there are people like my lady friend, cousin, and x who went into the industry to genuinely help people. Unfortunately they're becoming scarce. Like I said I did this list just for a theme.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Well there are people like my lady friend, cousin, and x who went into the industry to genuinely help people. Unfortunately they're becoming scarce. Like I said I did this list just for a theme.


Oh I'm sure most people at the ground level mean well and have the best intentions, I know many friends and family as well who also support breast cancer charities etc., most people just don't have time to look beyond the surface.

Good intentions don't mean much when you're part of a larger controlled org though. It's like soldiers serving in a massacre or oppression ... they may mean well, but at the end of the day, their intentions don't matter, only the agenda of the ones giving unquestionable orders at the top.

Also, most of these ground level positions in cancer charities are paid positions that give big commissions on donations, and a lot of donations are usually solicited by hot chicks showing cleavage. So even though they give the feelgood propaganda that you're doing it out of the goodness of your heart, the reality is they incentivise people's greed to keep the machine rolling on the ground, and their horniness to help pull in the donations. 

I understand you only did it as a theme since it's popular this month, just thought it made for good discussion. Nothing against you or your articles man, they're usually pretty good for a budding journo though I also wish you diversify a little more from the top 10s as you grow.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Some more information on how most of Susan G Komen's money goes towards "education" (scaring gullible people) and mammograms, which as the article talks have been debunked in lowering cancer mortality rates by even a fraction. In fact, as I mentioned above, they promote it.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/02/08/us-usa-healthcare-komen-research-idUSTRE8171KW20120208



> Although Adams knew that Komen spends a large fraction of its revenue on raising awareness of breast cancer and promoting screening, she said that the much smaller amount that goes to finding a cure "is definitely a concern; 15 percent is shockingly small."





> By far, the largest single category in Komen's budget is "education." It spent an average of 37 percent of money raised on education from 2003 to 2011, the Reuters analysis showed, and 43 percent in 2011.





> After a number of recent studies concluded that screening mammography makes a small difference, if any, on mortality, the U.S. Preventive Services Task Force recommended screening mammography every two years for women 50 to 74, rather than annually, and having a first mammogram at 50 rather than 40.
> 
> That undercut Komen's mantra that early detection through screening mammography can reduce the risk of dying from breast cancer. An official statement spear-headed by Komen's scientific advisory board concurred with the task force recommendations.
> 
> "But some people at the affiliates and the national board were uncomfortable with that," says the cancer biologist close to Komen. "The result was some complex messaging," with the official Komen statement focusing more on increasing access to mammograms than on the emerging science about their dwindling medical benefits.


Thought it might be interesting info for anyone still reading the thread, and Reuters is a reputed source. In reality these guys basically pressure dangerous radioactive mammograms for girls as young as teenagers even though they pretend to accept the advisory board's recommendation of no mammograms under 50.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually I've found Reuters to be a little biased and not a good source. Maybe that's only in their politics but that's what I've seen. Amazing how this grew from a top 10 list about ring girls.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I thought breast cancer was created by the Nazis and weaponized by the Americans. @Liddellianenko


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I thought breast cancer was created by the Nazis and weaponized by the Americans. @Liddellianenko


I thought you knew how to read links? Nm, must be thinking of someone not fat and lazy, too much work :thumb02:.



kantowrestler said:


> Actually I've found Reuters to be a little biased and not a good source. Maybe that's only in their politics but that's what I've seen. Amazing how this grew from a top 10 list about ring girls.


Well you piggybacked it onto breast cancer, so that's what you get . 

Where is the bias in this article though? They clearly link to the advisory from the largest US govt. sanctioned health body on preventative healthcare, and the largest US charity clearly going against it, with billions to benefit from it ... can you specifically point out a false or misinterpreted fact? 

Because it's pretty obvious what their agenda is, go to any Kommen for the cure rally and they'll push a mammogram on your lady regardless of age, and peer reviewed research and advisory from all major health bodies is sitting right there in front of you. The whole thing is based on profit, not science. Prove the bias if you can, instead of vague statements.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well breast cancer can happen at any age just like I could get prostate or testicular cancer at age 26. And yes it's for profit. However, the profit is based on a real health issue.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

No pics? how can I take this serious


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Obama created Ebola didn't he Liddell?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that's random. How'd we get from breast cancer to ebola?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

George Bush Jr. created both in his lad, right Liddell?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Lad? Did someone do a typo? lol


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

No he fired it from his urethra.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Well that's random. How'd we get from breast cancer to ebola?


Don't mind him, the guy's just a fatty who tries too hard to be funny but fails.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm pretty hilarious.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Dude you come off as more awkward than anything else.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Probably still less so than real life.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that might be the case but sometimes those things don't translate to paper so to speak.


----------

